# [5e] Blades & Blasters is a sci-fi fantasy expansion for D&D and 5th Edition RPGS



## sethlinson (Sep 6, 2019)

Introducing the _Blades & Blasters: Bestiary & Rulebook

Blades & Blasters_ takes the swords & sorcery world of _D&D_ 5th Edition and adds high-tech science fiction into the mix by way of an alien invasion. This is not a stand-alone gaming system, but rather a supplement to the core rules and settings of 5th edition D&D. The book introduces a host of new weapons, technologies and monsters.

It's over 130 full-color pages packed with beautiful illustrations and all the information you need to run a sci-fi/fantasy adventure.

This book, which will hopefully be the first of many _Blades & Blasters_ products has taken me the better part of two years to complete. I ran a tremendously successful Kickstarter campaign, raising almost 1000% of my goal.

It's available on *DriveThruRPG* in the following editions:

Watermarked PDF - $12.99
Hardcover, Premium Color Book - $34.99
Softcover, Standard Color Book - $24.99
Watermarked PDF + Hardcover, Premium Color Book - $47.98 _$34.99_ 
Watermarked PDF + Softcover, Standard Color Book - $37.98 _$24.99_ 
If you're getting a physical book, make sure you order one of the last two options which adds the PDF version *at no extra cost*!
I hope you have fun with it!

Edit: Thanks to Jason DeParto for the background illustration and Dakota Curry for the cover art


----------

